# Reintubation on same date as first



## jacquien (Jan 30, 2012)

How would you bill a patient who had one intubation done earlier in the day, the tube was dislodged and had to have another done a few hours later?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 31, 2012)

*-76 modifier*

The -76 modifier indicates a repeat procedure on the same DOS.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

